# JOL Suspension and Law Enforcement



## XXYYXX (Jul 23, 2012)

Seeing as first time offense suspensions for minor civil infractions are somewhat unique to the Commonwealth - I wanted to know people's thoughts on how a JOL suspension may effect hiring choices to a candidate with an otherwise clean record.

I am myself in this situation - recieved a speeding ticket at 17, and I deserved it. Other then that though, nothing at all. However, because of the newer and stricter JOL laws in MA, I recieved and served a 90 day JOL suspension where in other states I would have only had to deal with the fine unless I re-offended.

I don't know of any department who does not ask if you've ever had your licence suspended or revoked, so I'll always have to check off that "yes" I have. But, for those of you who are on the job, do you figure that the fact that it is a JOL suspension as opposed to adult suspension, just a speeding ticket, or that is my only run in with the law will have any creedence for a department to look past it?

Thanks.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Yup. You'll be fine as long as that is the only thing. I don't agree with the state suspending for the single violation while you are in a JOL restriction. They are tough on kids, but are ever so lenient with adult repeat offenders. I just don't get this two way mentality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XXYYXX (Jul 23, 2012)

263FPD said:


> Yup. You'll be fine as long as that is the only thing. I don't agree with the state suspending for the single violation while you are in a JOL restriction. They are tough on kids, but are ever so lenient with adult repeat offenders. I just don't get this two way mentality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, agreed.

I had applied for a cinderella license because I had been attending summer classes at a local CC at the time (about a year ago). They put all of us looking for the license in a room to face the board who would judge whether or not we were worthy. I was the youngest by at least 10 years from everyone else there. I was shocked when the clerk read aloud everyone elses driving history. Everything from dozens of driving on suspended licences, more moving violations in 3 years then you have fingers and toes, oweing thousands of dollars from going through fast lane with no fast lane subscription. And here I was with my one JOL speeding violation. I'm otherwise a good kid who keeps out of trouble, I knew I deserved the ticket, but I felt a little angered that because of that I'd have to face having a suspension on my record for it.


----------



## XXYYXX (Jul 23, 2012)

Good to know.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mtc said:


> Some of the better cops I know/work with - were hardly choirboys when they were teenagers.


The good thing is now some of them attend choir practice from time to time.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I don't agree with the one strike and you're out suspensions for JOL violations, way to heavy handed and unreasonable across the board. Unless it is an absolutely egregious violation where there criminal charges are warranted, I rather have some dialog with the parents, grandparents, aunts/uncles, teachers, or any trusted adult in the teens life, even a couple times, before writing them for a minor violation.

As 263FPD pointed out before, there is more leniency for much more serious offenses. CWOF's and probation for serious felonies all the time, but if a teen gets written for 10 over it triggers a suspension first time out. Just a little lopsided. The state won't pass a three strikes law for felons but will pass a one strike for teens who maybe young adults, but not even close to mature.

As for your job prospects, one ticket isn't a deal killer. I have heard of departments who have hired multiple people with past restraining orders (yes, thats plural, not a typo). Even multiple people with past OUI's. I wouldn't however, wish to test the above offenses at most places. Just be careful going forward and focus on your education and experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

